# FACT CHECK: Obama's 2012 State of the Union



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama Hits 'Battleground' Running on 'State' Speech*


Obama hits the road to sell proposals from his State of the Union address, but GOP says regulation is in the way

*STATE OF THE UNION TRANSCRIPT*
*VIDEOS: Obama: 'Our Union Is Getting Stronger' *
*OPINION: Blind Republican Opposition Helps Obama's Bid*

*FACT CHECK: Obama's 2012 State of the Union*


A closer look at President Obama's speech and whether it aligns with the facts and political realities in DC

*VIDEO: Republican Rebuttal to State of the Union Address *
*TRANSCRIPT: GOP's Rebuttal*
*OPINION: Obama's Proposals are Evasive and Irresponsible *


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Oscar Nominee for best Fiction Award;


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

He should win BS artist of the year too.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Watching the liberal morons jumping up and down every time this shithead ended a lie made me want to kick my fuckin television. America is lost, if your still in this guys cheering section your either to stupid to vote or a fuckin communist plain and simple.I agree with Tim Thomas though, both sides are disguating, let's just agree to disagree and start the divorce proceedings.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Barack Obama is trying to make the US a more socialist state *

telegraph.co.uk - The ideas the President outlined in the State of the Union are based on the very model that is causing the EU to implode. 23 hr 27 min ago


----------

